# 2015 Outdoor Decor Pics



## Madame Leota

Thanks for starting this thread; I can't wait to see more!
Your yard looks great! Your house makes a perfect Halloween backdrop - very colonial looking, which always says Halloween to me!


----------



## RJ1984

Looks really nice. Hopefully this thread takes off soon because we've done some work to the house and all my normal prop locations are either gone or my permission to put screws and hooks in the house have been removed lol. Your display has given me some ideas so thanks!


----------



## fanboy

I was surprised there wasn't already an outdoor thread. I hope to see more pics in here!


----------



## vwgirl

I plan on playing with my camera tonight, so I will get some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Deadview

Where you live I'm sure it feel like fall. Down here rainy and 85, not ready to decorate yet but will start this Saturday in putting the fence up. Your yard does look great. The big spider absolutely !


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Inflatables aren't for everyone... But we do them for the little kids. Love them or hate them.... They make the little ones giggle. And that makes my heart happy! Here is a test run of our fire & ice 9' ghosts. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM!


----------



## Godcrusher

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Inflatables aren't for everyone... But we do them for the little kids. Love them or hate them.... They make the little ones giggle. And that makes my heart happy! Here is a test run of our fire & ice 9' ghosts. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM!
> 
> View attachment 259215


 I always say do what you like so if you like inflatables because the kids like them then have it. I think they look good.

Just got most of my yard done, very small yard, and I will get some pictures up later.


----------



## Ghouliet

I have just started putting up the cemetery. Lil Ghouliet and her husband put my fencing up yesterday. I have the large headstones out but not all the cemetery filler yet. Still need to put dirt around the ground breaker coffins and zombies and all my full sized props are still in the house. I also have to pick up my toe pincher coffin from storage and set up the lighting and cemetery signs. Here is what it looks like though thus far.


----------



## Lukewa

Not completely finished yet, but you get the general gist


----------



## scarybella

Lukewa said:


> Not completely finished yet, but you get the general gist
> View attachment 259323
> View attachment 259324
> View attachment 259325


Looks great!!!. 

Love the lighting...spiders on the front of the house is on my list but they're slipping down it. So it may be yet another thing for next year now.

I don't know. ..The job list that never gets any smaller lol. Do you get many tots? Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Inflatables aren't for everyone... But we do them for the little kids. Love them or hate them.... They make the little ones giggle. And that makes my heart happy! Here is a test run of our fire & ice 9' ghosts. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM!
> 
> View attachment 259215


Those are actually some pretty spooky-looking ghost!


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Looks great everyone! Just starting on mine this week.


----------



## Papa Emeritus




----------



## jenrens

So enjoy looking at these! I live in a condo and they are very strict about decorations - up until 5 yrs ago or so they had issues with even hanging things on doors. And there are no electrical outlets outside. One day I hope to be able to go all out! 
It Looks great everyone!


----------



## RedScare

Started to put ours up this morning!


----------



## osenator

We are slowly starting... This is just a drop of water in our ocean or Halloween props and decorations...


----------



## HoflyLoster

Just got a few things set up today!





















More to come as the month goes on!


----------



## Shadowbat

Nice displays everyone. We've had ours up for a couple weeks now. I need to get some pics. I've been so busy getting everything ready for the party and the haunt that I've had little time for online stuff.


----------



## halloween71

FunnyFreckledFrog said:


> Inflatables aren't for everyone... But we do them for the little kids. Love them or hate them.... They make the little ones giggle. And that makes my heart happy! Here is a test run of our fire & ice 9' ghosts. I ABSOLUTELY LOVE THEM!
> 
> View attachment 259215



Love these!!!!


----------



## halloween71

Lukewa said:


> Not completely finished yet, but you get the general gist
> View attachment 259323
> View attachment 259324
> View attachment 259325


Love the lighting ya nailed it.


----------



## halloween71

Papa Emeritus said:


>


awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## halloween71

a start


----------



## TosaTerror

Just finished my outdoor decorations, here's a few pics of what they look like during the day. Tonight I'll post more when I get to put the lights on.


----------



## printersdevil

How do you attach the spiders to the brick?


----------



## James B.

Some friends helped me set up today


----------



## TosaTerror

Now at night time.....


----------



## MrNightmare

Did some testing on the lighting of the house last night:









This is a change using blue. Traditionally we use green to illuminate the house. So far, I am pleased with the look of orange in the windows and blue on the house. We will start next weekend and I will post more pics.


----------



## TosaTerror

Very cool. yea, I've always liked the blue lights on my house the best.


----------



## James B.

Few night time photos, sorry if they are grainy, I used my phone:


----------



## offmymeds

Here's a few


----------



## Madame Leota

offmymeds, that is a theme done right! Your pumpkin eater is awesome! Love it!


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here is my graveyard so far that I set up today, will have one or two more tombstones plus some bones and spiders that aren't out yet. I will also have some spot lighting. Will post pictures with the current lighting once it gets dark out. My mom thinks the graveyard looks too bunched and that I should put like 4 or 5 tombstones in the garden on the other side of the walk way. I am worried that A. No one will see it because they wont walk past it unless I add even more lighting (where to plug everything in?!?! Lol) and B I am worried that the bushes will hide the tombstones I put over there and I don't want everything to go from being bunched to being too spread out. Thoughts and opinions welcome!! Will be posting more pictures. I am including a picture of the garden mom wants me to move some tombstones into.


----------



## fanboy

I'm glad to see some more pics in this thread!


Itzpopolotl - The graveyard does look a little crowded, but I like it! Maybe just move a few over by the bushes. As for lighting, I found some solar flood lights at Menards this year. Looks like you have enough sun there to charge them up during the day.


----------



## spookydave

Fantastic lighting papa E!!


----------



## spookydave

Jeezus halloween71, that is creepy !!


----------



## missmandylion

I spend a vast majority of my time (and money) on the inside of the house - but I got a few decorations up last weekend.









and I bought a few of the spider lights from Home Depot that swirl around on the webs at night (no picture of those yet) - but it looks pretty decent.


----------



## Windborn

This is all we have done so far! XD


----------



## osenator

This is my backyard righ now...,.


----------



## disembodiedvoice

Itzpopolotl said:


> Here is my graveyard so far that I set up today, will have one or two more tombstones plus some bones and spiders that aren't out yet. I will also have some spot lighting. Will post pictures with the current lighting once it gets dark out. My mom thinks the graveyard looks too bunched and that I should put like 4 or 5 tombstones in the garden on the other side of the walk way. I am worried that A. No one will see it because they wont walk past it unless I add even more lighting (where to plug everything in?!?! Lol) and B I am worried that the bushes will hide the tombstones I put over there and I don't want everything to go from being bunched to being too spread out. Thoughts and opinions welcome!! Will be posting more pictures. I am including a picture of the garden mom wants me to move some tombstones into.


I'm assuming the second picture is the area your mom is suggesting you move a few tombstones? If so I think it would look good to move a few over there, it would look even and cohesive for sure. I like it lthey way it is too though . I wish I had two flower bed areas like that in front of my house, I don't have a good space at all.


----------



## TosaTerror

This forum has inspired me to move some things around, and change the lighting.

BEFORE:



TosaTerror said:


> Now at night time.....
> View attachment 260512
> 
> View attachment 260513
> 
> View attachment 260519
> 
> View attachment 260520


AFTER:


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

Ummm... I have a head out :/
View attachment 261226


----------



## Forhekset

You guys put me to shame. This is literally all I've done so far. I'm going for a less-is-more, "traditional" approach this year, so all I really have left is to put up some tombstones and lantern lights to the left of my porch, plus try to uplight one or both of the trees in my front yard. Might put some flickering lights in the windows, or just stick with the led candles that I have in the upper windows now. I stuck a fire & ice spotlight in my terra cotta jack-o-lantern this year, it looks pretty cool in motion. I'm getting a lot of light leakage out of the back but I kind of like the red glow, so I think I may leave it uncovered.









I have a couple of larger items that I won't put out til Halloween night, plus I don't turn on my projector til then either. I have a really bright streetlight right across from my house, so I'm trying to not overdo my lighting....



Papa Emeritus said:


>


Great setup, and I really dig the big jack-o-lantern in this image; where'd you get that?


----------



## halloween71

spookydave said:


> Jeezus halloween71, that is creepy !!


nature at its finest lol


----------



## spookydave

Yes it is.hahaha


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Forhekset said:


> You guys put me to shame. This is literally all I've done so far. I'm going for a less-is-more, "traditional" approach this year, so all I really have left is to put up some tombstones and lantern lights to the left of my porch, plus try to uplight one or both of the trees in my front yard. Might put some flickering lights in the windows, or just stick with the led candles that I have in the upper windows now. I stuck a fire & ice spotlight in my terra cotta jack-o-lantern this year, it looks pretty cool in motion. I'm getting a lot of light leakage out of the back but I kind of like the red glow, so I think I may leave it uncovered.
> 
> View attachment 261307
> 
> 
> I have a couple of larger items that I won't put out til Halloween night, plus I don't turn on my projector til then either. I have a really bright streetlight right across from my house, so I'm trying to not overdo my lighting....
> 
> 
> 
> Great setup, and I really dig the big jack-o-lantern in this image; where'd you get that?


Target maybe 5-6 years ago.


----------



## Forhekset

MrNightmare said:


> Did some testing on the lighting of the house last night:
> 
> View attachment 260602
> 
> 
> This is a change using blue. Traditionally we use green to illuminate the house. So far, I am pleased with the look of orange in the windows and blue on the house. We will start next weekend and I will post more pics.


I used to put up some of those Wowindow Halloween posters and have one that looks really similar to that. But yeah, the blue and orange together is a nice combination. That's why you see it used in movie posters and other artwork so frequently (just Google "blue and orange"). Aside from that though, those deep blues/purples are just great Halloween colors.


----------



## missmandylion

Okay, grabbed a photo at night with the spider lights going. Don't mind the burnt out jol or the puppy model that refused to get off of the porch for the picture.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Working on the outdoor lighting and My Witchs Haven. I *LOVE* the fire & ice lights on the house. It looks like real flames. We aren't finished but will post pictures of the final look this weekend. Enjoy! Happy HaLLoWeeN.


----------



## 6-paq

missmandylion said:


> Okay, grabbed a photo at night with the spider lights going. Don't mind the burnt out jol or the puppy model that refused to get off of the porch for the picture.
> 
> View attachment 261494


This looks really good with the beef netting spider webs! You know, you have the perfect front window for a windows projection! 

Love the puppy model!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

FunnyFreckledFrog, DAMN!


----------



## Itzpopolotl

Here is the new layout of the graveyard. I have 2 tombstones still to put out plus more lighting and bones and spiders. Thanks for the thoughts disembodied voices and fanboy.  the second set of pictures is of the lighting I have out so far.


----------



## MrNightmare

Got the lighting on the house done:









This is the first layer to get attention. A few days before Halloween, I will add more props.


----------



## Therewolf

I love the boarded up front door!, is that a single scene setter cover, or individual boards? That is one serious gate!


----------



## Therewolf

Still tweaking the lighting and adding a few small elements, but the major build is done.


























Need to get some good night time pics.


----------



## SexySheep

I live in a row house, so my space is limited. I tried maximize what I have without crowding.


----------



## Deadview

All these haunts are coming along quite nicely. I'm just beat right now because it is hard to get everything put up when IT'S STILL 85 DEGREES !


----------



## Madame Leota

Deadview said:


> All these haunts are coming along quite nicely. I'm just beat right now because it is hard to get everything put up when IT'S STILL 85 DEGREES !


Tell me about it! We are supposed to hit 98 here today and 96 tomorrow! I have absolutely no desire to do anything Halloween related when it still feels like August. If we don't get a major cool down in the next two weeks I may just scrap my plans and scatter all the skeletons across the yard as though they died while crossing the desert.


----------



## Deadview

Madame Leota said:


> Tell me about it! We are supposed to hit 98 here today and 96 tomorrow! I have absolutely no desire to do anything Halloween related when it still feels like August. If we don't get a major cool down in the next two weeks I may just scrap my plans and scatter all the skeletons across the yard as though they died while crossing the desert.


Great idea ! I got plenty of sand here to do that !


----------



## Therewolf

Madame Leota said:


> Tell me about it! We are supposed to hit 98 here today and 96 tomorrow! I have absolutely no desire to do anything Halloween related when it still feels like August. If we don't get a major cool down in the next two weeks I may just scrap my plans and scatter all the skeletons across the yard as though they died while crossing the desert.


No 98 here, but mid 70s for Northern Indiana is a bit high for this time of year. I think I got sunburned setting up, that is a first. Finally cooling off, down into the 60s and 50s now. I'm not going to complain though, last year it SNOWED ON HALLOWEEN! I never finished my lighting last year because of the rain and cold. This year I'm way ahead, I'll be ready for any weather that comes along.


----------



## A Little Odd

Love the set up SexySheep


----------



## Forhekset

MrNightmare said:


> Got the lighting on the house done:
> 
> View attachment 262749
> 
> 
> This is the first layer to get attention. A few days before Halloween, I will add more props.


Awesome lighting. Really good use of colors.



SexySheep said:


> I live in a row house, so my space is limited. I tried maximize what I have without crowding.
> 
> View attachment 262869
> 
> 
> View attachment 262870
> 
> 
> View attachment 262871
> 
> 
> View attachment 262872
> 
> 
> View attachment 262873
> 
> 
> View attachment 262874


Looks great - seeing your pictures makes me think I need to add some more jack o' lanterns. I was worried that I'd overdo it, but maybe not....


----------



## J-Man

Not my house but went to see this one tonight. Pretty awesome!


----------



## gsxjoe

Decorated two houses this year, first is my parents using some recycled tombstones stuff from last year


----------



## gsxjoe

Then decorated a carnevil/circus theme at my place


----------



## purpleferrets3

Some of our outdoor décor. We get zero trick or treaters though. Just do it for me


----------



## purpleferrets3

some more


----------



## halloween71




----------



## halloween71

gsxjoe said:


> Decorated two houses this year, first is my parents using some recycled tombstones stuff from last year
> View attachment 263459
> View attachment 263460
> View attachment 263461
> View attachment 263462
> View attachment 263463
> View attachment 263464


Love it!!!


----------



## halloween71

gsxjoe said:


> Then decorated a carnevil/circus theme at my place
> 
> View attachment 263465
> View attachment 263466
> View attachment 263467
> View attachment 263468
> View attachment 263469
> View attachment 263470
> View attachment 263471
> View attachment 263472


wow awesome work.


----------



## halloween71

purpleferrets3 said:


> some more
> View attachment 263535
> 
> 
> View attachment 263540
> 
> 
> View attachment 263546



Love it all!!!!


----------



## Deadview

OK I've got a couple as a start too....some night pictures to come


----------



## Windborn

got the first round of decor up today!






















still have to add the mausoleum and the big reaper to the house, the boards on the windows, the infatables in the half yard, and the second animated werewolf
the big characters won't go out until Halloween day since the weather is so unpredictable!

Already had folks stopping and taking pics!


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

BUMMER!!!!  I was going to get some final pics to post tonight..... But the rain beat us to it! UGH! Here is a *SNEEK PEEK* at my beautiful wire ghost dresses for my "Cinder-Ella's Ball" theme.  We moved things and changed it. In this photo we were playing with the lighting. I couldn't be more excited.. They turned out simply AMAZING!!!! They are everyone's favorite. I had to share. More to come.....


----------



## Deadview

The lighting with the ghosts is one of the best special effects out there. Makes them look like they want to dance. Superb.


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

Hopefully the weather will cooperate today so we finish up and get all our videos and pictures done.  We do several themes throughout our yard. Our main theme this year was "Pirates Of The Scaribbean."


----------



## Paint It Black

Yay. I just found this thread this morning and have been having so much fun seeing everyone's set-ups. So fun! Here are a few of our "Forbidden Tiki Island."


----------



## mariem

gsxjoe said:


> Decorated two houses this year, first is my parents using some recycled tombstones stuff from last year
> View attachment 263459
> View attachment 263460
> View attachment 263461
> View attachment 263462
> View attachment 263463
> View attachment 263464


I like your tombstones. 

Being from Canada I am especially glad to see the Justin Bieber one. To me, he is our version of the Kardashians, Lindsay Lohan or Miley Cyrus. So annoying. 

I do something similar but I have politician's names on my tombstones. 

Marie


----------



## Icepick

Here's where I'm at so far. 









Pirate side day









Pirate side night. 

Graveyard day. 
























And night. 








Sorry I didn't get more night shots yet. I'm still waiting to test the house projection, and to make sure that nothing in the graveyard interferes with the projection. Based on line of sight from the projection location, I should be safe.

Edit: Here's a photo of the house projection. I will have to move a tombstone or 2.


----------



## gsxjoe

Yea sorry about the Kardashians! They're the worst  I love doing celebrity tombstones, political ones are a great idea too!


----------



## mariem

gsxjoe said:


> Yea sorry about the Kardashians! They're the worst  I love doing celebrity tombstones, political ones are a great idea too!


Whenever a politician does something really stupid or just pisses me off I make a tombstone for them, for that shameful area of the cemetery that is reserved for liars, thieves and harlots. They should be in unmarked graves of course, but I couldn't make a point that way, so I make them tombstones. I never use real names on the stones but of course all my visitors know who I mean. All politicians are in the line of fire equally so people don't take offence regardless of political lines. They all seem to get a kick out of it too. 

Several years ago the BC Premiere of the day legislated us back to work and rolled our wages back 15% which we still haven't gotten back so I "buried" him. He was arrested in Hawaii for a DUI earlier that year so I used that info on the tombstone and changed his last name to De Martini. 

This year a politician wanted to close down a very busy bridge in Vancouver to do yoga of all things, regardless of the amount of traffic that would be unable to access the bridge. When the media reported the outrage of the tax payers she made a sarcastic comment so...poof!...she got a stone. Lastly of course I made a stone for what I hope will be an outgoing politician, after tomorrow's election voting. Sending all the voodoo vibes I can to make that happen. 

Marie


----------



## Lvbender

Just getting things started over here. The weekend was productive though, walls up, Twiggy up, and a crying girl made. Next two weeks comes the two zombies, spider webs, pumpkins, lights and sound system.


----------



## osenator

Our haunt is slowly filling up


----------



## Godcrusher

Starting out (the dog is real )








Added a little more 









Added in some tombstones ( my very 1st homemade tombstones








A night view, Still need to get the lighting right.


----------



## jenrens

All of the posts on here are fabulous! I love all the work and passion and creativity everyone has put into their displays. Thank you for sharing them. This is my paltry contribution, I live in a condo with an association and I share a walk way with 3 other units, so I can't do too much. In fact, up until recently the association didn't want any decorations (even on doors) to be displayed, but we have new management now. 
I draped the string of lights on the skelly so that it can be seen at night. Anyhow, one day I hope to have a home/house where I can really have fun with it! Thanks again for sharing all of your fabulous haunts!!


----------



## Deadview

Well Now ! As is typical with Florida. We had a "Cold Front" come though. The wind is blowing a steady 30 mph. I've had to pull several high profile stones. Also, I've had to drop a black cloth partition that I put up each year that will block the view of the TOT's as they walk down the street towards my house so they can't see inside the cemetery. Hopefully the wind will subside in the next few days and I can get everything back up since I open for people on Friday Oct. 23rd. GO AWAY WIND !


----------



## jackrum

Nice columns.


----------



## Zombiegrl

Everyone's yards look amazing!! Hopefully I will have a yard next year that I can showcase as well... so jealous.....


----------



## FunnyFreckledFrog

***HaLLowEEn 2015***  Rained on us last night too! So quality isn't that great and some of the lights went down. But so far so good.


----------



## spookydave

Fantastic job FFF, looks great!!


----------



## osenator

Amazing haunts, everyone!


----------



## im the goddess

I put out thing this past Sunday. I still need the spider webs and my tombstones. I will put them out this weekend. Here it is so far.


----------



## spookydave

Looks great Lori, you've done a great job!! Love the care taker and leering skelly!


----------



## sookie

Funny frog I love that setup! I love the green light on oogie, I may try to do that this year too


----------



## im the goddess

Thanks Dave! I saw the inside of your house. That looks fantastic.


----------



## Therewolf

That is alot of Skeletons! Looks awesome. LOVE the guy sitting up on the roof!


----------



## Windborn

Another few shots of ours - daylight this time. Still have to add webbing and a few life-size characters.


----------



## spookydave

Nice windborn, looks great!!


----------



## Dr. Phibes

Papa Emeritus said:


>


I really like your lighting job. It looks really nice.


----------



## Leoo

Some sneak peek pictures of my dolls themed mini-maze
As you can see i love pallets lol


----------



## TheNextMartha




----------



## tortured_serenity

Where did u get those spiders i love them!


----------



## spookydave

Awesome display thenextmartha! Love all the detail!!


----------



## Halloweeeiner

TheNextMartha said:


> View attachment 264612
> 
> 
> View attachment 264613
> 
> 
> View attachment 264614
> 
> 
> View attachment 264615
> 
> 
> View attachment 264616
> 
> 
> View attachment 264617
> View attachment 264618



great display!!! What Chicagoland area are you from??


----------



## bayoubrigh

The previous posts made me hesitate to post mine. I admit I focus more on my garage haunt than my yard, but woo-wee you fellow members do a great job on those set ups! 









Just a night shot with my phone. Will add animatronics, projector and ground fog on Halloween. Been fighting rain in southern AZ for the first time after decorating but things have held up pretty well, just had to reset the fuse a few times.


----------



## spookydave

looks great bayou!


----------



## mariem

Great job everyone. Your yards look terrific.

Marie


----------



## Buggula

Outstanding! Everyone's haunts are looking so good.


----------



## matrixmom

Black Death Halloween 2015 -slideshow on youtube soon!


----------



## TheNextMartha

Thank you. I'm in Naperville.


----------



## TheNextMartha

tortured_serenity said:


> Where did u get those spiders i love them!


I wish I could remember. I've had them a few years. They're a grey version of those black with neon stripes one you see everywhere.


----------



## TosaTerror

TosaTerror said:


> This forum has inspired me to move some things around, and change the lighting.
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER:
> 
> View attachment 261167
> 
> View attachment 261176
> 
> View attachment 261177
> 
> View attachment 261178
> 
> View attachment 261179


Because I couldn't leave well enough alone, and I still had some time to spare before Halloween, I took on another project. In front of my red-eyed friend I built a green smoking cauldron that rests on glowing embers.


----------



## Zombiegrl

matrixmom said:


> Black Death Halloween 2015 -slideshow on youtube soon!
> View attachment 264690
> View attachment 264691
> View attachment 264692


Love your plaque doctors!!! So creepy looking!! ..... Were the masks DIY??


----------



## spookydave

Wow that is super creepy matrixmom, love it!!


----------



## Bilbo

Hey Fanboy, nice yard! What part of Duluth are you in? Your house looks like one of the ones in Hermantown... I would love to swing by and maybe say "hi". I'm from Duluth and work up by the airport, but live/haunt in Cloquet.


----------



## Forhekset

I finally got a chance to take some pictures of my humble setup. I got a lot of valuable lighting info and tips from you guys. I'm not 100% happy with the lighting, but I think the general "color palette" turned out pretty well. I have to take it easy on the lights since there's a streetlight directly across from my house that already makes it brighter than I'd like...nice to have the other 11 months out of the year, not so much on Halloween. Next year I need to buy some more tombstones to fill in the back next to my fence, by the scarecrow.


----------



## cmerli

HEre is a short video of the haunt.
https://www.facebook.com/flygirl34q/videos/10153754063384446/


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

We have a steampunk themed yardhaunt. 














My 2015 threads

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141720-2015-yardhaunt-phase-2-underway.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/145136-pipe-wall.html


----------



## spookydave

Thats pretty sweet yardhauntjunkie, never seen that before, very cool!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

spookydave said:


> Thats pretty sweet yardhauntjunkie, never seen that before, very cool!!


Thanks dude!!


----------



## spookydave

some preliminary pics of our cemetery


----------



## TosaTerror

Cool zombie graveyard. Would love to see some night pics of it...but I know it doesn't do the setting justice sometimes.


----------



## im the goddess

Looks great Dave. The caretaker doesn't believe his eyes!


----------



## spookydave

thx Lori, yeah you cant see it in this pic, but there is a zombie right behind him, hahaha


----------



## Papa Emeritus

Getting the garage set up.


----------



## Vater

Wow that looks awesome, Papa. Ghost rocks btw \m/...just saw em about a week ago.


----------



## Zombastic




----------



## stick

Everyone has Great pictures, love them all.
Ok here is one from me. Would have looked better if the wind was not blowing the fog behind my house.


----------



## ElGuapoGuano

Here are a few shots I've taken of my yard this year. in some of the shots you can see my maze taking shape.


----------



## dawnski

So many creative scenes. Great job everyone!


----------



## spookydave

Great lighting stick, nice job!


----------



## matrixmom

And I must say - this year's new forum members (and not so new ) are really doing an outstanding job with lighting! Well done everyone.


----------



## brimagic

Great work this year everyone! Here are some from this year I'm excited to share. I'll have to grab some video too.






























... and I even made small tombstones for everyone's desk at my office. We're going to be using these for our team display for the annual Halloween extravaganza tomorrow for the kiddos.


----------



## spookydave

Awesome brimajic!!


----------



## Buzzard

Here is a pic of our house this year. Happy Halloween everyone!!!


----------



## yardhauntjunkie

So I got another addition to the clocktower. I got a gear spinning. Might add a few non moving geras.






Thread with more of the haunt.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/141720-2015-yardhaunt-phase-2-underway.html


----------



## im the goddess




----------



## im the goddess




----------



## scarybella

Great set up I'm the goddess. Love the lighting too. Hope you had a great evening.


----------



## thespookster

Mine this year! Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## Great Pumpkin

Here are a couple of my yard tonight.


----------



## Mayor of Haddonfield

Here's our display which is tame compared to most here. We had 33 carved pumpkins total. 


Here's a much clearer picture that was taken on Trick or Treat night. Not nearly as blurry as the first picture.


----------



## debbiedowner67

This is my first year of decorating the outside. Everyone loved the skellie walking the demon dogs and was taking pics with it. Lots of TOTs. Also ran ghost girl from Atmos in a window, and had singng pumpkins. Now planning next year. Had a blast.


----------



## Rigormortor




----------



## TheMayor

2015 yard haunt!


----------



## nightcast

All so many great set ups. I love it all. I cant wait to get my photos online line, and contribute my share. Haven't had a chance yet, but I couldn't resist checking out what was already posted. I always get so much inspiration and ideas from seeing fellow haunters here. Thanks everyone!


----------



## im the goddess

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JrPtQn-OAUE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dawnski

The Mayor, I just love your yard. It has that old abandoned house feel where kids would dare you to go on the front porch. The fencing looks great.


----------



## Miss Renegade

Finally throwing my hat in the ring after being a long-time lurker.

A few daytime shots:


























A few nighttime shots (taken on hubby's phone so the lighting looks no where near as good as it did in person):


----------



## Goog

Unfortunately, we had rain yesterday morning. We didn't get as much out and set up as planned. I didn't get good pictures of our front window. We had set up a few props inside and used black lights. It looked creepy from the street. It cleared up by about 3, so we still got quite a few trick-or-treaters stopping by and a few came by several times since we had a fire-pit in the driveway and were handing out cups of hot apple cider.


----------



## Papa Emeritus




----------



## bkg

.


----------



## dawnski

Papa Emeritus, that is some excellent lighting and staging. 
bkg - so simple and effectively creepy. I would be hard pressed to walk up for a treat, especially at night.
I am loving everyone's creativity on this thread!


----------



## Haunt On A Dime

TheMayor said:


> 2015 yard haunt!
> View attachment 266506


FANTASTIC JOB! This image is so awesome, you did such a great job on your Haunt. It is so cool in fact that it inspired a new Pintrest Board for me. Do you have this image posted in higher resolution anywhere?


----------



## jojoboom

Here are some pictures from my yard this year. It was the first time I have ever gotten to set up a big display. Let me know what you think, and ideas for what I should add! And thanks to everyone who helped when I had questions.


----------



## Ari Anna

*Thank you all*

Thank you all for the ideas that you have given me . Here in Italy we are not used to see houses decorated for Halloween , the evening was a great success and I received a lot of compliments ... Thanks !!!

My first carved pumpkin


----------



## afearlesshunter

Set up what I could in one day, crappy weather all week and then super windy on Saturday so the fog sucked


----------



## stick

It still looks great afearlesshunter.


----------



## jojoboom

Ari Anna said:


> Thank you all for the ideas that you have given me . Here in Italy we are not used to see houses decorated for Halloween , the evening was a great success and I received a lot of compliments ... Thanks !!!
> 
> My first carved pumpkin
> View attachment 266988
> 
> 
> View attachment 266990
> 
> View attachment 266992
> 
> View attachment 266993
> 
> View attachment 266994
> 
> View attachment 266995
> 
> View attachment 266996
> 
> View attachment 266997


Meraviglioso! Io amo le decorazioni di Halloween e la zucca è grande!


----------



## im the goddess

Welcome to the forum. Great Display.



Miss Renegade said:


> Finally throwing my hat in the ring after being a long-time lurker.
> 
> A few daytime shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few nighttime shots (taken on hubby's phone so the lighting looks no where near as good as it did in person):


----------



## cycy76

hello
what type of light have you take on the first pictures?


----------



## Dogmom

Great Pumpkin said:


> Here are a couple of my yard tonight.
> 
> View attachment 266402
> 
> View attachment 266403
> 
> View attachment 266404


I love your Peanuts characters! If I wasn't so into the scary thing this is exactly what I would do!


----------



## Skeletoncrew

Fantastic work everyone! So much creativity shown here, it just blow my mind. 

Papa emeritus .. Those pics are beautiful. I need to get out my camera and tripod next year. We are always short handed though, so I run around like a mad woman trying to snap pics with my iPad. 

Our main theme this year was the dragons set the house on fire and skellies were trying to save it. We had witches, ghosts, scarecrows, mausoleum and a huge spider thrown in for kicks. My daughters dressed up as witches to help hand out candy. While my Dh roamed and I hung out by the mausoleum. The later pics are around by the cottage. That's a huge scarecrow and we have a big spider that turns his head on top of the cottage.


----------



## Skeletoncrew

More around front


----------



## Skeletoncrew

One more from front ,, then Around by cottage


----------



## Silver Spike

OMG that looks amazing! God the work that must have gone into it. :0 There's some seriously staggering stuff there.

I'm rather embarrassed to post mine as It's so primitive compared to most on here, but here we go...























































I made both the wreaths myself.


----------



## Zombiegrl

Papa Emeritus said:


>


First off I am completely biased because I love Ghost and Michael Myers!!!!!! .....but it looks amazing and I can so see the kids being terrified to come up to the house, the set up was awesome!!


----------



## Forhekset

Good stuff Silver Spike. I like how you set up your lighting. Sometimes, less is more. Plus there's something to be said for tasteful, scaled-back displays IMO. Like in the old days before there were realistic zombie props and inflatables everywhere and enormous haunted houses in peoples' front yards, and it takes you at least half a day just to put everything away for the year. Not that any of that stuff is bad, just sayin'.

I'm considering doing less next year (not that I do a ton of stuff as it is) both from an aesthetic point of view, and a workload point of view. I was complaining yesterday that Halloween felt stressful this year, and my wife remarked "it's stressful because you make it stressful". It was like a lightbulb went off over my head because I hadn't thought about it like that, really. I guess it's only as stressful as you make it. Right now I'm buying storage bins to store all the new stuff I bought this year, and I'm thinking, do I _really _need about half of this stuff? Do I need the sound & motion zombie ground breaker that probably didn't get activated a single time all night, or the full-size headless horseman whose motion sensor doesn't seem to work in the dark (brilliant design)? Eh.

Here are some updated pictures after I rearranged a few things and plugged in all my blow mold jack o' lanterns. I attempted to light them with led candles, but they just weren't bright enough. No one rang the eyeball doorbell except when prompted (a couple of kids were scared and didn't want to). Guess I should've hung it over my real doorbell (but then, how would I hear the door?). Also a pic of my skelly from Home Depot. On Halloween night, I sat him on the porch with a skeleton dog on a leash.


----------



## cyberhaunt

here are some from my house


----------



## Forhekset

I dig the skellies at the card table, reminds me of that one scene from The Goonies.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I'm loving all these awesome pictures! Everyone is so creative, and it's great to see such different kinds of imagination come into play! No one should feel embarrassed that they might put out less than others - it's wonderful to decorate no matter how big or small!

I've got lots more photos in my album, but here are some outside ones from this year. My witch area is all new, and eventually I'd love to make a shack for her! I created the cauldron, coals & logs after being inspired by different threads here. Much thanks all around!!









































































I made the driveway columns this year after seeing some here as well - so grateful to everyone for sharing their photos so that the rest of us can be inspired!


----------



## spookydave

Here are a few from my house.


----------



## Zombiegrl

spookydave said:


> Here are a few from my house.
> View attachment 267295
> View attachment 267296
> View attachment 267297
> View attachment 267298
> View attachment 267299
> View attachment 267300
> View attachment 267301
> View attachment 267302
> View attachment 267303
> View attachment 267308
> View attachment 267309


everything looks great and I LOVE the front door!!


----------



## bugdoc

Good fog this year. Early video before the kids started coming.


----------



## JLWII2000

I took decent pics of my haunt this year:















Ghostbusters playing on three screens inside:


----------



## JLWII2000




----------



## JLWII2000




----------



## yardhauntjunkie

Got some video and a few pics.

















































Thread of the haunt.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/145560-daytime-walkthrough.html


----------



## mariem

Super creepy. Great job. Everyone is so creative.


----------



## lbc

Here's mine


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

I felt I made a lot of improvements this year. It wasn't perfect but all the neighbors loved it!









Only daylight shot I got.






















































The ghost was my favorite addition this year.


----------



## jenrens

HoplesslyInsane, you have the perfect house for decorating! The way it sits up on the hill with the trees in front - it's awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lvbender

This was our full set up. Of course we gave out "the big ones" (full sized) candy bars and everyone loved it. We had around 60-70 kids total, which is not too bad considering its a new neighborhood and we were told to expect 50 tops. I did not get any night pictures because I was super busy hosting the party but it seems like everyone who stopped took some. Two of my friends hung out as "dead bodies" in the yard and only stood up to scare the parents when they sent their children up. It worked out well because I had a rule to not scare the pants off of the little ones. Quite a few parents gave a scream and a few older boy screamed like girls.
One pack of teenagers completely lost it; my friends stood up and started chasing them, they ran to their car, the first one in locked the doors while the rest screamed outside. After the screaming stopped the laughing started and they all took pictures with us. Then they made it to the door for candy. It was a good year.

EDIT: Ok not FULL set up but 95% of it. Twiggy had red strobe lights, the two zombies had black light strobe lights, the graves had a black light spot light and regular white strobe light, the entry had 2 strobe lights and my speakers to the radio inside, we switched out the regular light for a black light in the entryway and a fire and ice spotlight shining on the house from the front of the yard. Lastly we had a AtmosFEARfx of shadow zombies projected onto our window from the inside. PLUS we had a fogger with a chiller running into the grave yard.


----------



## Lvbender

Here is a link to a poor quality cell phone video I took. Unfortunately you can't see some things because its dark but you get the feel for our place. 
https://www.facebook.com/leanna.andert/videos/10208027297738178/?l=2582839239318932425


----------



## Forhekset

AWESOME lighting, hopelesslyinsane. When you get right down to it, it's a simple thing, but it's so effective. Your house looks like it belongs on a 1970s-80s horror movie poster. I posted a picture either in this thread or another one of a building with a similar lighting scheme. That color combination, to me, really says "creepy".

Were you able to light the whole house with just one bright flood light? And is that a bluetooth speaker tombstone I see in your graveyard? How did that work out for you? I just bought one to use next year.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

Forhekset said:


> AWESOME lighting, hopelesslyinsane. When you get right down to it, it's a simple thing, but it's so effective. Your house looks like it belongs on a 1970s-80s horror movie poster. I posted a picture either in this thread or another one of a building with a similar lighting scheme. That color combination, to me, really says "creepy".
> 
> Were you able to light the whole house with just one bright flood light? And is that a bluetooth speaker tombstone I see in your graveyard? How did that work out for you? I just bought one to use next year.


I had 3 spotlights, one blue in each corner of the yard and a green spotlight in the middle shining toward my cemetery. I used this as a guide and modified it to work with my situation. http://robertdbrown.com/team-concept-art-podcast/2015/9/24/halloween-and-haunt-lighting

My bluetooth tombstone worked great in practice, I had it on while I was decorating the yard and streaming pandora through it, and for that purpose it worked great. Not a lot of bass but I was ok with that. Once TOT actually started I changed to a sound effect playlist and I don't know if it was some of the tracks were too quiet or what but sometimes I could barely hear it. If it wasn't for the pulsing white light that came from it I would have thought it stopped working. I also had some issues with the bluetooth since I was streaming from my phone and anytime I did something not related to the music I had to turn bluetooth off and back on to get it to work again. I do think the tombstone was worth the 25 bucks I paid for it, however there are probably cheaper and better options out there.


----------



## Zombiegrl

hopelesslyinsane- I agree lighting makes all the difference and you did a spooktacular job on yours!! I especially love the red windows against the green.... did you use red spot lights? ....what ever it was it was a great effect!


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

The inside was just red party bulbs stuck in plain old lamps. all the other lights in the house were turned off. I did green last year and the red looked soo much more creepy. According to my boyfriend the cats were hiding because they didn't like the red lights. Oops!


----------



## Zombiegrl

hopelesslyinsane said:


> The inside was just red party bulbs stuck in plain old lamps. all the other lights in the house were turned off. I did green last year and the red looked soo much more creepy. According to my boyfriend the cats were hiding because they didn't like the red lights. Oops!


hehehehe.... well at least you know that the effect was a good one!! lol
the 2 colors definitely play off one another and it does make it like a creepy horror movie!!


----------



## Forhekset

hopelesslyinsane said:


> The inside was just red party bulbs stuck in plain old lamps. all the other lights in the house were turned off. I did green last year and the red looked soo much more creepy. According to my boyfriend the cats were hiding because they didn't like the red lights. Oops!


Another technique I've seen mentioned here is using colored plastic tablecloths, then simply turning on the light in the room. Were you using red curtains in addition to the lights? Kinda looks like it in the daytime picture. Whatever you did, it looks badass.


----------



## hopelesslyinsane

Actually the room you can see in the daylight picture doesn't have curtains at all. Right now it's a storage room/craft area for me. I did 90% of my new props in there. I just haven't gotten around to hanging the curtains in there. The curtains you can see are sort of sheer and beige. I contemplated taking them down but it was such a pain to put them up I didn't want to go through that again. I hadn't heard of using plastic tablecloths but I imagine if you were to shredded the bottoms a little it would give a great effect.


----------



## Cosmotiger

Some daytime pics of my graveyard:




























The stones are a set from Target. I glued them to pieces of 2" pink styrofoam insulation with a pvc pipe inserted. They were also completely repainted and detailed with drybrushing, washes, moss, etc.

My wife took some pics at night-- the whole scene was lit with an orange spotlight. I'll see if I can get those.

Hanging Ghosts:














And my first attempt at a pumpkin sentinel/scarecrow, that was cool but not TOO scary:


----------



## dawnski

Hi all, I'm going to do a series of 5 posts of pics from a most amazing yard haunt in my area called Thanatophobialand. Have to thank fellow HFer PlainfieldDan for telling me about this place. It is an amazing labor of love and I was in awe of all the details. Exactly my style of a haunt. I have no idea if this person is on HF but he belongs to a haunt club out here.

When you see these photos you are going to wonder how big this guy's property is. It is small. He has used up virtually every square inch of grass and space to create this wonderful, massive display. 

Okay, here goes - The front
His house is completely hidden by a panoramic wooden backdrop for an elaborate graveyard and mausoleum. Many clever and cute tombstones. And my God, a hearse and casket parked out front.


----------



## dawnski

Foolish mortal, one hearse and casket is not enough. On the side of the home is yet another. A nice touch, but not pictured, was a long board with details about each non-living person represented in the cemetery. Also on the side of the house is a lovingly detailed tombstone for Ed Roth with a full size interpretation of one of his rat fink cars. How cool is that?





















I don't know about you, but I had my fair share of rat fink monster car decals as a kid. Awesome to see a full scale build at a yard haunt.


----------



## dawnski

Now onto a long, life size diorama. You have to really appreciate that the front backdrop and this diorama are covering the windows of his home. Who knows how long his family have been living in darkness for the sake of this haunt. If you weren't wowed by the cemetery out front, you certainly were in awe when you rounded the corner and saw this display.


----------



## dawnski

Some up close pics of the Thanatophobialand display.


----------



## dawnski

Can we just appreciate for a moment that this guy included Doctor Who #4 in his display? I want to point out one interesting design feature in his display. I love that the viewer is seeing the Doctor's back. Because of the fence in front, no matter how you try to look, you will never see the face. Rather than seeing a static display, it gives the impression that you are seeing this from his perspective.


----------



## dawnski

That technique with the doctor follows through in the garage scene, probably my favorite. A proper Victorian style mourning parlor. Unfortunately due to the amount of people I could not get a proper shot. In front of the fireplace were two chairs with a man and a woman sitting. You only see the backs of their heads. You feel like a voyeur peeking into their parlor. Definitely going to have to incorporate this in some future haunt decorating. So what do you think? Isn't Thanatophobialand awesome?


----------



## Zombiegrl

OMGosh that is utterly amazing and wonderful.... That family went all out and it's awesome to look at.... I can only imagine how much better it must have been in person!


----------



## ronnie4700

Here's some pics from this year's bonfire bash. Everyone has to walk through the carport to get to the back yard bonfire. It's a little hard to see but the skeletons are climbing out of the cage, just thought that turned out pretty neat.


----------



## Cosmotiger

My wife managed to get a couple nighttime shots, here's the best:


----------



## spookydave

I am so stealing that phone booth idea, awesome!! thx Dawnski.


----------



## dawnski

The poor thing has been waiting a long time for that call.



spookydave said:


> I am so stealing that phone booth idea, awesome!! thx Dawnski.


----------



## Icepick

Well, I tried posting video, but YouTube keeps muting the audio due to copyright.


----------



## Ugly Joe

Couple of pics of my setup.

View from the sidewalk:









One of the taller items:









View from the entrance:









Another sidewalk view:









Fun view of one of my Jack O Lanterns:


----------



## Forhekset

Icepick said:


> Well, I tried posting video, but YouTube keeps muting the audio due to copyright.


Check out tinypic, free video hosting.


----------



## Icepick

Forhekset said:


> Check out tinypic, free video hosting.


Thanks for the tip. I didn't end up getting great video, so won't bother setting up an account just for it. Maybe I'll consider it and transfer everything over though.


----------



## spookydave

Perfect lighting ugly joe, great job!


----------



## Kev730

@ronnie4700 

Are these swords or weapons this demon is holding? Where did you get them from?


----------



## Shockwave199

OMG, everyone's pics are stupendous!


----------



## Mr Grimsley

It's been a while since I've posted my annual pics. My cemetery hasn't changed all that much from previous years. This year, Leota and D.Ed Ringer took a back seat to the singing pumpkins and the window projections. I didn't have time to get Leota's following eyes lit up so she was rather static this year. Still haven't gotten D'Ed Ringer to ... well... "ring"! LOL... sigh... someday... Also changed my lightning / thunder back to LED flood lights from my Chuavet 2000s Strobe and I think I like the look better. Who knows... maybe a combination is better. Also tried to deploy "GhostSteps this year. I determined that the projector needs to be very bright for this to be properly seen on uneven grass/leaves (oh well... another "next year" LOL). 

Having said all that, I'm still very happy how it turned out. A few days before the 31st, someone approached me in a local store and recognized me as "the fellow who did the amazing Halloween display in the townhouse complex"!






























































...And the only casualty:


----------



## MrNightmare




----------



## Blades006

..........


----------



## Forhekset

Blades006 said:


> Wow, you guys really make me wanna upgrade my outdoor décor. I don't concentrate much on the front yard cause of lack of tots but maybe I can draw some in with a bigger setup  There's certainly no lack of inspiration on this forum!
> 
> Here are few pictures of my front yard setup:
> 
> View attachment 268359
> 
> 
> View attachment 268360
> 
> 
> View attachment 268361


I think your house looks pretty good, personally. Properly spooky and traditional.


----------



## ronnie4700

Those are prop weapons that I found at ........... a thrift store! Sometimes I come out really smiling.


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru

lbc said:


> Here's mine
> 
> View attachment 267538
> 
> 
> View attachment 267539
> 
> 
> View attachment 267540
> 
> 
> View attachment 267541
> 
> 
> View attachment 267542
> 
> 
> View attachment 267543
> 
> 
> View attachment 267544


Damn son you just hit the wow effect
UPDATE: I just examined the pictures a little more, and holy crap, are you rich!?


----------



## MPR_Dan

I don't have any pictures of the graveyard on the right side of the yard. 

But there are videos up at https://www.facebook.com/MournwoodManor/timeline

Hopefully I'll get them on YouTube eventually for those that don't have facebook


----------

